# Χρυσή τομή, χρυσός κανόνας και χρυσή μετριότητα



## nickel (Dec 28, 2009)

Την πιο παλιά και πιο περίπλοκη ιστορία την έχει η *χρυσή τομή*. Στα μαθηματικά η χρυσή τομή είναι η διαίρεση μιας ευθείας (ενός ευθύγραμμου τμήματος) σε δύο μέρη κατά τρόπο ώστε ο λόγος όλης της ευθείας προς το μεγαλύτερο μέρος να είναι ίσος προς τον λόγο του μεγαλύτερου μέρους προς το μικρότερο.







Θυμόμαστε από το σχολείο ότι αυτός ο λόγος θεωρείται ότι εκφράζει την αισθητικά τέλεια αναλογία. Στα αγγλικά έχει πολλές ονομασίες, αλλά οι πιο συνηθισμένες είναι *golden section* και *golden ratio* (χρυσός λόγος). Βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio

Στον Ευκλείδη ο όρος ήταν «*άκρος και μέσος λόγος*»:
Ἄκρον καὶ μέσον λόγον εὐθεῖα τετμῆσθαι λέγεται, ὅταν ᾖ ὡς ἡ ὅλη πρὸς τὸ μεῖζον τμῆμα, οὕτως τὸ μεῖζον πρὸς τὸ ἔλαττον. (Αγγλική μετάφραση στη μεθεπόμενη παράγραφο.)

Στη Wikipedia:
The division of a line into "*extreme and mean ratio*" (the golden section) is important in the geometry of regular pentagrams and pentagons. The Greeks usually attributed discovery of this concept to Pythagoras or his followers. The regular pentagram, which has a regular pentagon inscribed within it, was the Pythagoreans' symbol.

Euclid's _Elements_ (_Στοιχεῖα_) provides the first known written definition of what is now called the golden ratio: "A straight line is said to have been cut in extreme and mean ratio when, as the whole line is to the greater segment, so is the greater to the less."

Από το ίδιο άρθρο:
Luca Pacioli (1445–1517) defines the golden ratio as the “*divine proportion*” [*θεία αναλογία*] in his _Divina Proportione_. 
Martin Ohm (1792–1872) is believed to be the first to use the term _goldener Schnitt_ (*golden section*, *χρυσή τομή*) to describe this ratio, in 1835.
Since the twentieth century, the golden ratio has been represented by the Greek letter _*Φ*_ or *φ* (*phi*, after Phidias, a sculptor who is said to have employed it) or less commonly by *τ* (_tau_, the first letter of the ancient Greek root _τομή_ — meaning _cut_).

Στο OED:
*golden section*, (the proportion resulting from) the division of a straight line into two parts so that the ratio of the whole to the larger part is the same as the ratio of the larger part to the smaller, viz. ½(√5 + 1), or 1.61803…; ‘extreme and mean ratio’. This celebrated proportion has been known since the 4th century B.C., and occurs in Euclid (ii. 11, vi. 30). Of the several names it has received, _golden section_ (or its equivalent in other languages) is now the usual one, but it seems not to have been used before the 19th century.  (Στο OED δεν υπάρχει το golden ratio.)

O αριθμός *φ* (*phi*) είναι γνωστός σαν «χρυσός λόγος» ή «αριθμός του Φειδία» επειδή ο γλύπτης της αρχαιότητας χρησιμοποίησε αυτή την αναλογία στα έργα του.

Από τη _χρυσή αναλογία_ έχουμε επίσης το _χρυσό τρίγωνο_ (_golden triangle_) και το _χρυσό ορθογώνιο_ (_golden rectangle_).



Σαν να μην έφταναν τόσα «χρυσά», κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν και τον *χρυσό κανόνα* αντί για τη _χρυσή αναλογία_. Πάντως, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, εκτός από την οικονομική σημασία (όπου ο _χρυσός κανόνας_ ή *κανόνας χρυσού* είναι νομισματικό σύστημα στο οποίο χρησιμοποιείται ο χρυσός ως βάση για τον προσδιορισμό τής νομισματικής αξίας — μεταφράζει το *gold standard*), η μεταφορική σημασία του *χρυσού κανόνα* (*golden rule*) είναι ο κανόνας για να πετύχεις κάτι, ο βασικός κανόνας που πρέπει απαραίτητα να ακολουθήσεις. (π.χ. _The golden rule of cooking is to use fresh ingredients_.)

Στα αγγλικά _*golden rule*_ μπορεί να είναι στην αριθμητική *η μέθοδος των τριών*: 
*rule of three*, a method of finding a fourth number from three given numbers, of which the first is in the same proportion to the second as the third is to the unknown fourth. Also called *the golden rule*, _rule of proportion_.

Στην ηθική ο _golden rule_ είναι η αρχή του αλληλοσεβασμού, βασισμένη σε εκείνο που λέει ο Ματθαίος (ζ’ 12) «Πάντα οὖν ὅσα ἐὰν θέλητε ἵνα ποιῶσιν ὑμῖν οἱ ἄνθρωποι, οὕτως καὶ ὑμεῖς ποιεῖτε αὐτοῖς· οὗτος γάρ ἐστιν ὁ νόμος καὶ οἱ προφῆται» (Do unto others as you would be done by). Να φέρεσαι στους άλλους όπως θα ήθελες να σου φέρονται ή, αρνητικά, μην κάνεις στους άλλους ότι δεν θα ήθελες να κάνουν σε σένα. Βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_rule


Για τη *χρυσή μετριότητα*, στην ιταλική σελίδα της Wikipedia (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurea_mediocritas) βρίσκουμε την περιγραφή που θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε και στα ελληνικά: το *aurea mediocritas* στις _Ωδές_ του Οράτιου είναι το «μέτρον άριστον» των αρχαίων Ελλήνων, ο μέσος όρος («ὁμολογεῑται τὸ μέτριον ἄριστον καὶ τὸ μέσον», Αριστοτέλης· «αἱ γὰρ μετριότητες μᾱλλον ἐν ταῑς ἐνδείαις ἢ ταῑς ὑπερβολές ἔνεισιν», Ισοκράτης), η αποφυγή της υπερβολής («μηδέν άγαν»). Αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό *golden mean* ή *happy medium*, που θα τα μεταφράζαμε: *η χρυσή τομή*, *η μέση λύση*, *η μέση οδός*.

Σήμερα ωστόσο, όπως γράφει και στο ΛΝΕΓ, *χρυσή μετριότητα* είναι κάποιος που ακολουθεί τον μέσο όρο και δεν έχει κανένα σοβαρό ελάττωμα ούτε όμως και χάρισμα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην προκαλεί το ενδιαφέρον. Μια καλή μετάφραση θα ήταν *an overrated mediocrity*.

Σταματώ εδώ, να κάνω και μια ρεζουμέ, γιατί είναι μεγάλο το μπέρδεμα:


Από τα ελληνικά στα αγγλικά:
*χρυσή τομή* = (μαθημ.) golden section | (μτφ.) golden mean, happy medium
*χρυσός λόγος, χρυσή αναλογία* = golden ratio, golden proportion
*άκρος και μέσος λόγος* (Ευκλείδη) = extreme and mean ratio
*χρυσός κανόνας* = (οικον.) (κανόνας χρυσού) gold standard | golden rule
*χρυσή μετριότητα* = overrated mediocrity

Από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά:
*golden section* = χρυσή τομή
*golden ratio, golden proportion* = χρυσός λόγος, χρυσή αναλογία
*divine proportion* = θεία αναλογία
*golden mean* = (γεωμ., τέχνες) χρυσή τομή | (μτφ.) χρυσή τομή, μέση λύση, μέση οδός
*golden rule* = χρυσός κανόνας | μέθοδος των τριών
*gold standard* = κανόνας χρυσού, χρυσός κανόνας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2009)

Λίγη εικονογράφηση αρχείου ακόμη για το πρώτο χρυσό spin-off:





_Κατασκευή του αριθμού φ με κανόνα και διαβήτη._





_Ο Παρθενώνας με κάθε λογής εγγεγραμμένα χρυσά ορθογώνια_.





_Η χρυσή τομή και το ανθρώπινο σώμα._ Περισσότερα, εδώ.





Ο αριθμός _φ_ συνδέεται επίσης με την αριθμητική σειρά του Φιμπονάτσι: 0, 1, 1, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21... (κάθε μέλος της σειράς, από το τρίτο και μετά, είναι άθροισμα των δύο προηγούμενων αριθμών). Οποιοσδήποτε αριθμός της σειράς μπορεί να προκύψει (κατά προσέγγιση), ως συνάρτηση του αριθμού _φ_. Οι αριθμοί της σειράς Φιμπονάτσι παρουσιάζονται συχνά στη φύση. Περισσότερα, π.χ. εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ωραία.

Με την ευκαιρία: ας μην μπερδεύουμε τους αριθμούς Φιμπονάτσι (Fibonacci numbers), δηλαδή τους αριθμούς σε μια ακολουθία Φιμπονάτσι (Fibonacci sequence), με το _φ_ (τον αριθμό του Φειδία, τον χρυσό λόγο). Το πηλίκο δύο διαδοχικών αριθμών Φιμπονάτσι τείνει στην χρυσή τομή, όπως λέει εδώ. Εδώ πάλι τα μπέρδεψαν λίγο (Αριθμός Fibonacci (φ)).

Σε αυτό το άρθρο του Βήματος ο _χρυσός κανόνας_ και οι _χρυσές μετριότητες_ γίνονται κανονικό τουρλού με τις _χρυσές αναλογίες_!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λίγη εικονογράφηση αρχείου ακόμη...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Επειδή διάβασα σε σχόλιο στο ιστολόγιο του sarant ότι ο συσχετισμός του Παρθενώνα με τη χρυσή τομή είναι ένα «μικρό λερναίο», θέλω απλώς να διαβεβαιώσω ότι τη συγκεκριμένη εικόνα την πρωτοείδα δημοσιευμένη στον τόμο MAΘHMATIKA της σειράς των βιβλίων TIME-LIFE (βιβλία γύρω στις 250 σελίδες, μεγάλο σχήμα, πράσινο δέσιμο με τετράγωνη ράχη, πολύχρωμο προστατευτικό εξώφυλλο) που υπήρχαν στα μισά ελληνικά σπίτια τη δεκαετία του '70 (αλλά δεν υπάρχει πια στη βιβλιοθήκη μου).

Επειδή εκείνα τα βιβλία ήταν μεταφρασμένα, δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο ο αμερικανός συγγραφέας θα ήθελε να δημιουργήσει εκείνη την εποχή ένα «μικρό λερναίο» και μάλιστα σε μια σχετικά έγκυρη ξένη σειρά βιβλιων εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2010)

Άθλιες, βιαστικές φωτογραφίες, αλλά τις προσθέτω για του λόγου σου το αληθές, Δρ7χ, 
από ένα απ' τα "μισά ελληνικά σπίτια" όπου αυτός ο τόμος υπάρχει ακόμα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2010)

Καλημέρα
drsiebenmal-altzheimer 1-0 (με δυσκολία, στην παράταση, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μετράει).
Ευχαριστώ, Δαίμαν! :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2014)

...
What phi sounds like


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 13, 2014)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι το Αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό μαθηματικών όρων (Αριάδνη Καλογεροπούλου κ.ά, Τροχαλία, 1992) δίνει και τον *χρυσό αριθμό* (*golden number* ≃ 1.61803). 

Παραθέτω επίσης σχετικά με το όλο θέμα αποσπάσματα, όπου μπορεί κανείς να βρει -ελπίζω- ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες: 


Golden Ratio

The *golden ratio*, also known as the *divine proportion*, *golden mean*, or *golden section*, is a number often encountered when taking the ratios of distances in simple geometric figures such as the _pentagon_, _pentagram_, _decagon_ and _dodecahedron_. It is denoted



(*phi*), or sometimes



(*tau*).
[...]
The term "golden section" (in German, _goldener Schnitt_ or _der goldene Schnitt_) seems to first have been used by Martin Ohm in the 1835 2nd edition of his textbook _Die Reine Elementar-Mathematik_ (Livio 2002, p. 6). The first known use of this term in English is in James Sulley's 1875 article on aesthetics in the 9th edition of the _Encyclopedia Britannica_. The symbol



("phi") was apparently first used by Mark Barr at the beginning of the 20th century in commemoration of the Greek sculptor Phidias (ca. 490-430 BC), who a number of art historians claim made extensive use of the golden ratio in his works (Livio 2002, pp. 5-6). Similarly, the alternate notation



is an abbreviation of the Greek _tome_, meaning "to cut."

In the Season 1 episode "Sabotage" (2005) of the television crime drama _NUMB3RS_, math genius Charlie Eppes mentions that the golden ratio is found in the pyramids of Giza and the Parthenon at Athens. Similarly, the character Robert Langdon in the novel _The Da Vinci Code_ makes similar such statements (Brown 2003, pp. 93-95). However, claims of the significance of the golden ratio appearing prominently in art, architecture, sculpture, anatomy, etc., tend to be greatly exaggerated. 
http://mathworld.wolfram.com/GoldenRatio.html








Partition a line segment into two segments according to the construction shown. The larger segment is the golden section of the original segment. The ratio of the original segment to its golden section is called the golden ratio.
http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/GoldenSection/



Fibonacci Numbers and the Golden Ratio

The sequence of Fibonacci numbers is given by 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, 89, 144, 233, 377, 610, 987, …, in which each number is the sum of the two preceding numbers. This can be expressed as



with



and



.

Fibonacci (whose real name was Leonardo Pisano) found this sequence as the number of pairs of rabbits



months after a single pair begins breeding, assuming that each pair of rabbits produces a pair of offspring when it is two months old.

*As



, the ratio of successive Fibonacci numbers



approaches the limit



, known as the "golden ratio".* The ancient Greeks regarded it as the most aesthetically pleasing proportion for the sides of a rectangle.
[...]
*Commercial interests are apparently aware of the appeal of the golden ratio. Credit cards, for which you probably have begun getting offers, have almost exactly this shape.*
http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/FibonacciNumbersAndTheGoldenRatio/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2015)

The Golden Key - a video by Jonathan Quintin Art


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2016)




----------

